

The TSA: Perception and Reality (infographic) - rosser
http://www.apenotmonkey.com/2012/04/03/the-tsa-perception-and-reality/

======
hobbes
I thought the graphic element of "infographics" is supposed to make the
information more digestible and understandable. This example makes it more
difficult to digest by including superfluous elements that add nothing to the
information, but distract from the important information.

For example, how does an abstract hand holding onto a bra help me to digest
the information immediately adjacent to it, which refers to government
budgets?

Here are some good examples of infographics, where the graphics help present
the info, rather than distract from it:

<http://2toria.com/tag/infographic/>

------
rdtsc
A good one. I think it should have emphasized more how it caught exactly 0
terrorists since its inception.

Also at the end it mentioned how airport security should be privatized. That's
a red flag that this could be a campaign by KBR, Mantech, L3 or other
contractor that is trying to push the idea that US govt. / local airports
should pay them to run TSA.

Remember the guy that "debunked" the scanner machines and showed how to hide
weapons on your sides? At the end of his video he also goes into a, what seems
like a scripted, spiel about how airport security should be privatized.

Are all these just lone libertarians doing unintentional volunteer PR work on
behalf of one of the contractors? Somehow doubt it and I smell a rat.

------
Zhenya
This blew my mind: Cost of Screening - $11.38

Great data, poor presentation. This graphic is just data facts in a pretty
pictures, the infographic part does nothing to transfer the information more
effectively. Having said that, I did get me to click and read it.

